# Wtb classic Vinyl albums/ guitar hanging suggestion



## Joey-79 (May 15, 2011)

I am in search of classic vinyl albums. albums like Joe Cocker, Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Zeplin, the who and etc. I am needing them for my music room. I want to cover one whole wall with them. Also I need ideas on what to do to hang my 12 guitars on the wall. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Try Vinyl Edge / Record Rack for vinyl. Most are in the Heights area. Also, check out Estate sales. I have found some good records at Goodwill and Salvation army stores. I go to them all the time and find all kinds of records. I want to hang my guitars up to but I don’t. I just think the neck will warp if left like that for a couple of years. Just my 2cents.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bro, i have 195 from workout tape by jane fonda to judas priest,zepplin,rush,all kinds of stuff. would like to sell the whole lot. make me a offer.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Lots of hangers here:http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitar-wall-hangers


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I've used this one for years

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/string-swing-metal-guitar-wall-hanger


----------



## Texas Fiddler (Jan 5, 2013)

Hercules guitar hangers!


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

*records*

My sister has a box full of albums, PM me


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I see in another post you bought a hanging rack but here is how I hung mine.


----------

